# How many babies are cooking?!



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

I have a 4 year old 3F that is due April 17. How many babies do you think she’s cooking in there? I have a general idea but would love to see what you guys would guess based on her size? Keep in mind she has 2 more months to go!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

2 or 3.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

2


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Trips...2 does and a buckling.


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

My guess is 3!


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

I’ll happily take 3. Preferably 3 doelings but I’ll be realistic. We def saw at least 3 on ultrasound. She was a bit further along so we can’t tell if we saw a fourth or not! I wouldn’t be mad at 4! As long as all are healthy of course.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I say two wittle cute babies! Both girls, one will be all tan . That's my bet. :2c:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> I have a 4 year old 3F that is due April 17. How many babies do you think she's cooking in there? I have a general idea but would love to see what you guys would guess based on her size? Keep in mind she has 2 more months to go!


Quads.


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> I say two wittle cute babies! Both girls, one will be all tan . That's my bet. :2c:


Too funny! Last year her and her daughter were covered by a tan buck and they both had all variations of tan kids. One was mainly white but she's got lots of tan all over her! I know the red/tan is very dominant. This year they are both covered by a black buck so well see! I realize if he carries the gene it will make zero difference lol. I'll def update once there's babies!


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Quads.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> Fingers crossed!


I am good with twins here! Quads usually means bottles. I did that last year..... it was ok but i prefer mamas to do it lol!


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> I am good with twins here! Quads usually means bottles. I did that last year..... it was ok but i prefer mamas to do it lol!


I honestly am already mentally preparing for bottle feeding as it is so at this point the more the merrier. I have two does that are proven to keep up with the demands of up to 3 kids each but I also have three FF that on ultrasound showed at least triplets for two of them and twins-trips for the third. So... there goes that lol


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

Any final guesses on this girl? We are just about 4 days out..


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

I say trips or quads! Good luck and hope she has a safe delivery. Can't wait to see the cuteness


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding. Hope all goes well! I say 4 kids, 2 of each.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I say 4 too super cute


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks!! Funny because my guess is 2 of each as well! I’ll be sure to post as soon as the kids are here. It seems they’ve dropped a bit. She’s definitely slow at progressing. Unlike her human mama ! Although I hold mine in way longer than anyone would like.. she seems to get that from me though lol.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm upping my bet to quads! Three boys, one girl. :kid2::kid2::kid2::kid3: Good luck with the kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Quads.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

I’d say triplets. Good luck!


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I’ll keep you posted


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am not trained in this but I agree that she looks like 4. The other day I was shocked to hear they can carry 5.... you never know. Keep us updated. Good luck.


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

Tanya said:


> I am not trained in this but I agree that she looks like 4. The other day I was shocked to hear they can carry 5.... you never know. Keep us updated. Good luck.


I know! 5 would scare me I think. Too tiny and fragile! Although I'll be happy with anything as long as mom and babies thrive!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

How’s you girl doing this morning?


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> How's you girl doing this morning?


She's got pretty firm ligs this am which has been unlike her. She usually has almost nothing all day but firms up a little come dinner time. I was sure she'd go early or on her due date but I guess I just don't know anything lol.


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

She is bagging up slowly though so


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> She is bagging up slowly though so


Looking good!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

I don’t remember obsessing over me even having my own kids this much. I did good up until about a week before her due date. Now I’ve just officially lost my mind lol


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

I say triplets! 2 does and 1 boy.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

And????


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Any news??? I have to obsess over everyone else's goats until mine do something


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

Sorry!!! I never got email notifications! She’s STILL holding onto these damn kids!! This was her today... she’s now going on day 147...


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> Sorry!!! I never got email notifications! She's STILL holding onto these damn kids!! This was her today... she's now going on day 147...


Holy cow poor girl!! Hoping she has them soon for you and her sake lol


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> Holy cow poor girl!! Hoping she has them soon for you and her sake lol


I feel like we will both me so much happier when she lets go of these hostages! Hoping for tomorrow or Wednesday latest. I have one due Thursday and another Friday. I'd like 1-2 nights of sleep before I'm worrying about the next 2


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

So this girl is still hanging on. Her ligs are so loose that I can wrap my fingers around her tailbone/spine area but I can still feel the slightest bit of ligs. I read somewhere once not to check ligaments after they have gone pee and I can’t remember if it said why? Do any of you wonderful people know why? I do my best not to. I try to give her a few minutes after she’s gone to check. She honestly feels the same either way though.


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

She is certainly filling in! Any day ......


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> She is certainly filling in! Any day ......


Nice little udder she's got there!!!!


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> Nice little udder she's got there!!!!


Thanks! I'm hoping it's her day before kids udder! Lol


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

Filled even more and still has ligs (lets be honest barely but damn...) 
Keep you all posted!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> Filled even more and still has ligs (lets be honest barely but damn...)
> Keep you all posted!


Oh man!!! She is looking good!! I'll bet late late tonight or tomorrow for sure... I love that udder!!


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> Oh man!!! She is looking good!! I'll bet late late tonight or tomorrow for sure... I love that udder!!


Thanks!!! I hope you are right!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Best wishes! Hope she delivers tonight.


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

Ligs are officially gone!!! In the homestretch !


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

How is everything going over there?


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> How is everything going over there?


She's definitely in labor. Up and down, contractions, alone in the barn. No mucus or anything yet but hopefully soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding, YAY~!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Yay! Can't wait to see them! :kid3::kid3::run:


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

Triplets ! 2 does 1 buck. I’ll post pictures in a few!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> Triplets ! 2 does 1 buck. I'll post pictures in a few!


Woohoo!!! Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see the little cuties


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome! Woohoo! :great: Can't wait to see them!


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

First and last are does and middle is the buck!


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

So I know they have 24 hours to clean out but she doesn’t seem in a rush to. Is there anything that I can do or give her to help?


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> First and last are does and middle is the buck!


Omg! They are darling! ❤❤❤ Congrats! Blue eyed Doeling!!!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

They are amazing!!! Good work


----------



## Champion Fence Jumpers (Feb 10, 2020)

So precious! Beautiful colors! :inlove:


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks everyone! Had a single buckling born today from my FF that was due yesterday!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, all cute.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

ChickenAndGoatLover said:


> Thanks everyone! Had a single buckling born today from my FF that was due yesterday!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Was this Willows buckling? The one you sent me pics of? I love his color too cute. How did the delivery go?


----------



## ChickenAndGoatLover (Jun 11, 2018)

got2bkidding said:


> Was this Willows buckling? The one you sent me pics of? I love his color too cute. How did the delivery go?


Nope this was my doe due the day before her that's not pictured! Pretty nasty delivery but mom and baby ok! Vet came back out about an hour after she had just left to check on my other doe with retained placenta


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

